# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Uusia kilpailutus- tai linjalupamalleja?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Erityisesti Tampereen seudun liikennettä koskevissa viestiketjuissa: 

Kilpailutus ja itsekannattava liikenne
http://jlf.fi/f15/118-kilpailutus-vs...tava-liikenne/

Seutuliikenteen lipputuet ja kilpailutus
http://jlf.fi/f15/119-seutuliikentee...t-kilpailutus/

on kiistelty paljon nykyisten kilpailutus- ja liikennelupamallien hyödyistä.

Olen itse kuitenkin jo jonkin aikaa miettinyt, onko mahdollista kehittää uusia, sekä yhteiskunnan että liikennöitsijöiden kannalta toimivampia, houkuttelevampia ja edullisempia malleja kilpailuttaa liikennettä tai myöntää liikennelupia. Ajattelin, että tässä ketjussa voitaisiin pohtia uusia malleja, joilla järjestää liikennettä.

Nykyisin Suomessa on käytössä kolme perusmallia paikallisen joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen:

1. Linjalupamalli, jossa liikennettä tuetaan lipputuella ja ostamalla kannattamattomat vuorot

Mallissa liikennöitsijä anoo liikennelupaa eri linjoille.  Niiden tarpeellisiksi katsottujen linjojen tai vuorojen liikenne, jolle kukaan ei ano liikennelupaa, liikenne kilpailutetaan ja ne ostetaan nettokilpailuperiaatteella. Yhteiskunta tukee liikennettä tukemalla seutulippuja tai kuntalippuja sekä maksamalla koululaislippuja. 

Malli on käytössä pääosassa Suomea YTV-aluetta sekä Turun ja Tampereen kunnan sisäistä liikennettä lukuunottamatta. Käytännössä myös VR Oy:n monopolilla liikennöity rautatiehenkilöliikenne vastaa tätä mallia lukuunottamatta YTV-aluetta.

Mallin hyötyjä ja haittoja:
+ Riski ja kehittämisvastuu on yrittäjällä
+ Yrittäjällä on mahdollisuus tuottaa palveluita edullisimmalla tai kilpailukykyisimmäksi arvioimallaan tavalla.
+ Malli ei vaadi yhteiskunnalta merkittävää suunnittelupanostusta
+ Liikennöitsijän kannalta liikenne on itsenäisempää
- Joukkoliikennematkojen määrä on huomattavan alhainen verrattuna muihin järjestelmiin (matkatuotto käytännössä alle 50% muista järjestelmistä)
- Yhteiskunnan on vaikea hallita järjestelmää, vaikka tukitaso matkaa kohden on korkeampi kuin muissa malleissa. 
- Yhteiskunnan tukea maksetaan myös kannattaville linjoille lipputukena
- Järjestelmässä on esiintynyt väärinkäytöksiä, joissa osa vuoroista todetaan kannattamattomiksi, jolloin niiden kilpailun voittaa jo linjan muita vuoroja liikennöivä taho.
- Matkustaminen on matkustajalle kallista ja lippujärjestelmissä ei ole edullisia alennuksia eikä aina vaihtomahdollisuutta.

2. Brutto - ostoliikennemalli, jossa yhteiskunta ostaa koko liikenteen

Mallissa yhteiskunta ostaa kaiken joukkoliikenteen tuotannon eri liikennöitsijöiltä ja maksaa liikenteen lipputuloilla ja yhteiskunnan tuella. 
Pääosa liikenteestä on kilpailutettua. Malli on käytössä YTV-alueella, Helsingin bussiliikenteessä ja Turun joukkoliikenteessä. YTV ostaa VR Oy:ltä lähiliikenteen ikään kuin liikenne olisi kilpailutettua, mutta monopolin määrittelemään hintaan. Turussa liikennelaitoksen liikenne ostetaan kilpailutukseen suhteutetulla hinnalla.

Mallin hyötyjä ja haittoja:
+ Matkustajamäärät ovat korkeat
+ Liikenteen tuotanto on tehokasta
+ Yhteiskunnalla on hyvä  kontrolli järjestelmästä ja se voi päättää yksityiskohtaisesti koko palvelutason ja toteuttaa haluamaansa liikennepolitiikkaa.
+ Yhteiskunta voi suunnitella liikenteen samalla kun yhteiskuntarakenteen.
- Koko liikenneriski siirtyy yhteiskunnalle.
- Liikennöitsijällä ei ole intressiä kehittää liikennettä, jollei sopimuksessa ole toimivaa palkitsemis- ja sanktiojärjestelmää.
- Järjestelmässä on ollut viitteitä polkuhinnan ja kartellien hyväksikäytöstä.
- Järjestelmässä oli ennen nk. Lonka-sopimusta ongelmia työsuhdeturvan ja työvoiman aseman suhteen.

3. Suojattu liikennelaitos - malli

Suojattu liikennelaitos - malli on käytössä Helsingin raitio- ja metroliikenteessä, Tampereen sisäisessä liikentessä (n. 90%) ja Turun sisäisessä liikenteessä (n. 25%). 

Mallin hyötyjä ja haittoja:
+ Matkustajamäärät ovat korkeat
+ Yhteiskunnalla on "nippeleihin saakka" ulottuva päätösvalta liikenteestä.
+ Osa mahdollisuuksista vastaa kilpailutettua liikennettä.
- Koko liikeriski on yhteiskunnalla.
- Kunnallisessa, suojatussa liikenteessä on vaarana tehottomuus ja toimimattomat käytännöt.
- Mallia ei käytännössä voida laajentaa nykyisen EU-normiston puitteissa, lukuunottamatta liikennettä, joka on lähes varmasti itsekannattavaa.

Onko mahdollista kehittää muita malleja joissa olisi parempi balanssi liikennöitsijän riskinoton ja yhteiskunnan vastuun ja panostuksen välille?

Kolme mallia ainakin on mahdollista esittää:

1. Ruotsalainen Länstrafik - liikenteen nettokilpailutus

Mallissa liikenne kilpailutetaan siten, että kilpailutuksessä määritellään noudatettava lipputaksa ja vähintään ajettavat vuorot ja palvelutaso. Liikenteen voittaa se tarjoaja, joka tarjoaa parhaan palvelutason edullisimmalla hinnalla. Mallissa voidaan liikennöitsijälle antaa suuria vapausasteita suunnitella liikenne ja kehittää sitä.

Mallin hyötyjä ja haittoja:
+ Mallissa liikennöitsijällä on merkittävä kehittämisvastuu
+ Mallissa on mahdollista parantaa merkittävästi palvelutasoa ja kapasitettia sopimuskauden aikana. Esimerkiksi Helsingborgissa tarkoitus on kaksinkertaistaa bussin käyttö.
- Liian suuri riski liikennöitsijälle voi johtaa konkursseihin ja hinnan nousuun. Esimerkiksi BK Tåg meni väärin hoidetun kilpailun takia konkursssiin.
- Mallissa valvonta on vaikeampaa kuin bruttokilpailussa.

2. Saksalainen verkehrsverbund - malli

Mallissa kaikki alueen liikennöitsijät ja kunnat ovat yhteisen, kaikki lippulajit kattavan lippujärjestelmän osakkaita. Yhteistariffista saatavat tulot ja lipputuki jaetaan liikennöitsijiöiden kesken liikennelaskennan perusteella. Lipputulojen jako-osuudella itsekannattavaa liikennettä ajetaan liikennelupaa vastaavalla järjestelmällä. Kannattamaton liikenne kilpailutetaan nettokilpailuperiaatteella.

+ Mallissa on mahdollisuus itsekannattavaan liikenteeseen, joskin hyvin paljon pienemmällä tulolla / matkustaja kuin Suomen liikennelupamallissa.
+ Malli antaa yhteiskunnalle hyvät mahdollisuudet ohjata liikenteen kehittämistä.
+ Mallissa yrittäjällä on merkittävä mahdollisuus kehittää liiketoimintaa, jos liikenne saadaan jako-osuudella itsekannattavaksi.
- Mallissa on riskejä liikennemäärien ennustamisen ja arvioinnin suhteen.
- Mallissa tulo matkaa kohden on pieni verrattuna liikennelupajärjestelmään.

3. Kunnan ja paikallisten viranomaisten omistama liikenneyritys

Tämä malli on mahdollinen mm. uusissa raideliikennehankkeissa. Käytännössä uutta liikennelaitospohjaista liikennettä ei voida enää perustaa. Liikenne, jonka riskit tai investoinnit ovat liian suuret yksityiselle yritykselle, voidaan toteuttaa kuntien tai maakuntaliittojen / osavaltioiden toteuttamana yrityksenä.

Malli voidaan toteuttaa myös niin, että yhteiskunnan omistama yritys omistaa vain kaluston ja liikennöinti kilpailutetaan. Näin toimii tällä hetkellä Tukholman liikenneyhtiö SL metro- raitiovaunu- ja paikallisjunaliikenteessä. SL omistaa kaluston ja liikennöitsijät vastaavat vain liikennöinnistä.

Tässä eväitä pohdinnalle? Onko missään mallissa kehittämismahdollisuuksia Suomea varten? Onko muita ehdotuksia liikennöintimalliksi?

----------


## kuukanko

Suomessa nyt käytössä olevan linjaliikennelupamallin yhdeksi heikkoudeksi voisi lisätä sen, että luvat ovat käytännössä ikuisia. Yhteiskunnan käytännössä ilmaiseksi myöntämistä luvista tulee yrittäjälle arvokasta omaisuutta, jonka he saavat myytyä hyvällä hinnalla. Linjaliikennelupamalli ei edes tähtää siihen, että yhteiskunta saisi parasta mahdollista liikennettä, vaan yhteiskunnalle riittää että liikenneluvalla oleva liikenne hoidetaan vaikka rimaa hipoen. Linjaliikennelupamallia voisi ehkä kuvata sanomalla, että siinä yhteiskunta näkee joukkoliikenteen vain liikennöitsijöiden liiketoimintana, ei yhteiskunnan peruspalveluna.

Ruotsissa(kin) käytetyn nettokustannuskilpailun huonona puolena taas on suuret kilpailukohteet ja soveltuvuus vain pienelle alueelle. Käytännössä nettokustannuskilpailu sopii vain pienten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteeseen, koska voidakseen vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen asiakasmääriin liikennöitsijän on voitava vaikuttaa koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän palvelutasoon. Tämä on mahdollista vain, jos yksi ja sama liikennöitsijä hoitaa yksin koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmää. Keskisuurissakin kaupungeissa paikallisliikenne on jo niin suurta, että vain suuryrityksillä on mahdollisuus tarjota sitä nettokustannuskilpailussa (tosin Suomessa keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenne on jo keskittynyt hyvin monessa kaupungissa niin, että yhdessä kaupungissa on vain yksi merkittävä paikallisliikenneliikennöitsijä).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Linjaliikennelupamalli ei edes tähtää siihen, että yhteiskunta saisi parasta mahdollista liikennettä, vaan yhteiskunnalle riittää että liikenneluvalla oleva liikenne hoidetaan vaikka rimaa hipoen. Linjaliikennelupamallia voisi ehkä kuvata sanomalla, että siinä yhteiskunta näkee joukkoliikenteen vain liikennöitsijöiden liiketoimintana, ei yhteiskunnan peruspalveluna.


Tässä on muuten yksi hyvin tärkeä nykyisen järjestelmän epäkohta, johon liittyy toinen: linjaluvat ovat vuorokohtaisia, eivät linjakohtaisia. Tällöin linjalta voidaan ajaa osa vuoroista "itsekannattavina" ja osa "ostoliikenteenä" tai sitten linjan palvelutaso jää puuttelliseksi, esimerkiksi viikonloppu- tai iltavuorojen osalta. 

Vähintään liikennelupamallia tulisi uudistaa siten, että liikenneluvan linjalle saa aina se liikennöitsijä, joka lupaa parhaan palvelutason. Lisäksi liikennelupa tulisi myöntää koko linjakokonaisuudelle siten, että eri vuorojen "kannattamattomuudella" ei voi kikkailla. Joko koko linja, mukaanlukien ilta- ja viikonloppuvuorot  on kannattava tai sitten se on ostoliikennettä.

Oma arvioni omien kokemusteni perusteella on lisäksi se, että joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuuden suurin rajoittaja on suurimman osan Suomen linja-autolinjoista puutteellinen palvelutaso ja kapasiteetti. Jos ruuhkavuorot (tai koululaisvuorot) ovat täynnä, ei linjalla ole kapasiteettia, johon lisämatkustajat tulisivat. 

Tällä hetkellä linjalupajärjestelmä suojaa osaksi sellaisia liikennöitsijöitä, joilla ei ole aikomustakaan nostaa linjan käyttöä mahdollisuuksia vastaavaksi esimerkiksi lisäämällä linjan kapasiteettia (suuremmat autot, tiheämpi vuorotiheys) tai parantamalla palvelutasoa (palauttamalla ilta- ja viikonloppuvuorot). Tätä ei nähdä ongelmana, koska Suomessa monet olettavat joukkoliikenteen loppuvan koululais-, vammais- ja vanhuskuljetuksia lukuunottamatta pian kokonaan suurimmassa osassa maata. Ei ajatella, että palvelun parannuksilla voitaisiin saada huomattavasti nykyistä suuremmat matkustajamäärät.

Eli: vähimmäisedellytys linjalupajärjestelmän uudistamiselle on vuorokohtaisien lupien muuttaminen linjakohtaisiksi sekä linjalupien myöntäminen tarjotun palvelutason ja kapasitetin perusteella.

----------

